# Transmission Oil Check ... HOW?



## tgiv (Jul 29, 2015)

I don't see any plug in my transmission in order to check trans oil level in case it needs topping off ... or worse.
HELP on HOW TO check oil level, please.
No photos/help on Google, that's for sure.
Sears just want me to throw money at a repairman w/o regard to what kind of tractor this is =

Craftsman Model 917.288031
Lawn Tractor
17.5hp 42" mower
elect start
6 speed transaxle
2008
LT 2000
AYP mfr


----------



## Gregg (Aug 30, 2004)

The gear transaxles have grease in them and have to be removed and taken apart cleaned and regreased. There are some good youtube videos.


----------

